# PRESERVING HOPE - The Aliomenti Saga - Book 2 (99 cent sale!)



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

*It was his mission to save her life.
But first, he'd need to convince her it was a life worth saving.*

Will Stark has been sent on a mission to save the life of a young woman named Elizabeth. He does not know who is threatening her, or why. He only knows that failure is not an option, for it will mean three of the most important people in his life will cease to exist.

Will finds himself in a unique medieval village, constructed deep in a forest, its residents prosperous and healthy to an unnatural degree. Their leader, a man named Arthur, weaves an alluring tale: that the supernatural abilities long thought the realm of myth or magic are real, that they can be developed with the correct usage of certain foods, to enthrall the villagers and enrich and empower himself. He believes, for he's seen people doing what he describes with his own eyes. He wants the villagers all developing such abilities, for it will mean his own power will soon expand beyond a small village hidden away out of fear of discovery.

The only issue is that they've no idea what concoction will trigger those abilities. They must test. And the villagers have put that responsibility on one young girl, against her will, threatening her health and her life in the process. Will seeks to remove young Elizabeth from this village, but she refuses, for she has a mission of her own to complete first.

Will makes his mark on the village in the woods, increasing their prosperity, and helping introduce innovations decades or centuries before their time. Yet Arthur, in his desperate need for power and control, will sabotage everything to retain his total control of the village - even if it means sacrificing his own daughter's life.

Filled with action, adventure, high-tech nano-machines, and incredible Energy abilities, Preserving Hope continues the Aliomenti Saga by taking Will Stark back to the founding of the group that would one day seek to end his life.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex --------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased PRESERVING HOPE thus far!

The prequel to the series, titled HUNTING WILL, should be available in the next few hours as well.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased PRESERVING HOPE, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ *FREE!*
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ *FREE!* 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ *FREE!* 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ *FREE!* 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: Coming in 2013!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Coming soon!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Coming soon!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Coming April 5!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_ Now available!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Coming in 2013_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Coming soon!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ New!

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks to all who have purchased _Preserving Hope_, Book 2 of The Aliomenti Saga! Don't forget to check out the other books in the series!

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_ Now available!

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------

